# Rave Sumatra - Is it just me or...



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Is it just me or does it actually improves only after opening the bag?

Even after two weeks from roasting, when I open the bag it is still a bit too "fruity" with a tad too much acidity. However after 2/3 days it seems to settle and become much more mellow.

Am I making it up?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is quite fruity though, how old is it


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, they are just a little bit too lively for my taste too. Not a criticism of Rave as they are perfectly roasted and avoid that mouthful of 'mud' you often find from Sumatran beans. It is typically potent but with plenty of body and just a small kick of acidity at the end. Find it quite spicy though, not fruity!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I found it as it was on the tin, cherries and dark chocolate. Went through the bag very quickly &#8230;..


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Is it the Jagong Village one or the Mandheling? I had the latter and found it quite strange - even after a good rest there were still bubbles forming after pouring and the crema dissipated really quickly whereas all other Rave beans I had, it hung about for quite a while. Would say it improved on aging. Switching back to it tomorrow after a brief detour to Dear Green's Goosedubbs Blend so will see how it is now it's around 2 wks past roasting.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> It is quite fruity though, how old is it


Two weeks. However as I said, they settled soon after opening the bag.

It is the Jagong by the way.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Interesing as that was the darker side of life bean and we loved it, must not be to your palet. Are you pulling nice and gloopy and short..


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't say I don't like it. Just that it seem to improve after opening the bag regardless of how long the bag has been resting. I have another bag still closed. By the time I open it it will have rested three weeks. Looking forward to see if I get the same experience.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I definitely found the cherries dropped back after a couple of weeks

still great, just different...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aphelion said:


> I definitely found the cherries dropped back after a couple of weeks
> 
> still great, just different...


Agree ,longer resting takes the more pronounced edge of a lot of bean profiles . With this one it's the cherries ..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It did get better with age.

I don't remember it changing from being opened. I had it in 4 separate 250g bags


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Most of raves bean fair better after a longer rest period


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Whacky thought:

Try grinding some and leaving it for a day?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyH said:


> Whacky thought:
> 
> Try grinding some and leaving it for a day?


Is that why you are called crazy h?


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Is that why you are called crazy h?












My point being that while leaving beans ground is usually not something you would want it's possible that in some situations it could kill off less desirable flavours faster than the desirable ones.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe it just needed some extra resting and the bag opening is a red herring. I'll let you know when I open the other bag.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Had the Sumatran Mandeling and found the same, after resting very dark chocolate definitely not for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CrazyH said:


> My point being that while leaving beans ground is usually not something you would want it's possible that in some situations it could kill off less desirable flavours faster than the desirable ones.


Depends on your palate really , leaving it open , so to speak (. As opposed to resting ) . Will dull the original flavours ( your staling it faster ) . If it's fruity and you done like it , then after a period in theory this would flatten the taste profile,to you it's less desirable ,to others it's not . Your better of giving a bean the rest it needs ( debate able periods I know ) , and if this doesn't work,moving onto something with a different taste profile .


----------

